# Slutty



## adina

Hi I'm translating a text for a project in one of my university courses, I'm wondering if someone could help me translate this sentence into french. Just to warn you the wording is a little off color.

"In the window there were racks of costumes in cheap, shiny polyester: a slutty nurse, a slutty maid, a slutty cat, a slutty Dorothy from The Wizard of Oz, a slutty Catholic schoolgirl in homage to early Britney. "

I'm  having a hard time translating the word slutty as an adjective. for example slutty nurse.

Thanks

Adina


----------



## french4beth

I'm not a native French speaker, but perhaps "une salope d'infirmière"
Harper Collins Robert shows "sale" but I don't think that conveys your meaning adequately. I also found "debauché(e)" but that sounds kind of formal.  There's also the noun "souillon" (for slut).


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Adina,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

J'ai modifié le titre de votre fil afin qu'il soit plus facilement identifiable et pour faciliter d'éventuelles recherches sur le même terme. 

Je propose : *une saleté de...* (fonctionne pour les objets aussi bien que les être humains). Moins grossier que _salope_, mais l'idée est la même !


----------



## produkt

You can use the adjective form of souillon in some cases (souillé(e)) -- which is more on the "dirty" slut side -- or the adjective adultère if you're trying define a girl as "loose." Its up to you.

Scott


----------



## french4beth

Good idea, Agnes!
Adina, You might want to try using some synonyms for slutty (scantily clad, indecent, immoral, etc.) as there don't seem to be too many terms that quickly come to mind as a translation of "slutty."


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmh... I'm not that sure about _adultère_, which would work for married people only. 
*Débauchée*, perhaps?


----------



## edwingill

I am not sure that slutty exists in English.It may have appeared in your text but it is incorrect usage. I think the right word is sluttish which translates in French as dévergondé which also means promiscuous


----------



## Negg

*Voici une suggestion : *
*Dans la vitrine, sur l’étalage, il y avait des mannequins vêtus de costumes en polyester brillant et bon marché : des tenues d’infirmiere et de femme de menage version salope, celles d'une Dorothy du Magicien D’Oz dévergondée, ou encore des uniformes d’écolières coquines en homage à Britney Spears.*


----------



## zam

edwingill said:
			
		

> I am not sure that slutty exists in English.It may have appeared in your text but it is incorrect usage. I think the right word is sluttish which translates in French as dévergondé which also means promiscuous


 
I can see where you're coming from edwin because although 'slut' is commonly used, 'slutty' less so in BE anyway (although I've heard it before) but both exist.

Slutty/sluttish: 'de moeurs légères, (femme) facile, coucheuse, + lots more ! (the rest in the same vein). Close to 'loose' here.
'Dévergondé' conveys the idea but is generally considered a little tame. Agnes's translation is fine: 'une infirmière débauchée' 'pr


----------



## Jessila

well "débauchée" would be fine if we were talking about a woman... but is a bit odd to define a costume...
"slutty" makes me think of "traînée", but it's the same problem when applying it to clothes.
I think Negg is close with "version"... to insist that it's the style of the costume that is in question here.

"des tenues d'infirmières, de soubrette, de "catwoman", une Dorothy du Magicien d'Oz, et des costumes d'écolières rappelant Britney Spears à ses débuts... mais tous version coquines et dévergondées."


----------



## The Servant

D'après ce que je comprends il s'agit là de tenues *coquines, cochonnes* ou *sexy*.
Un auteur plus "coincé" les qualifierait sans doute de tenues *de salope*...


----------



## zam

Yes, Jess, point taken but it's not the costumes that are supposed to be 'slutty/débauchés' but the people they represent. I had not seen Negg's version when I last posted mine but (s)he is basically right (although I would not translate the first one as 'salope' - too vulgar) to break down all the English 'slutty' terms into 3 or 4 different French equivalents. 
Costume = déguisement.

'costume of slutty nurse' = 'un déguisement d'infirmière débauchée'  

'costume of slutty schoolgirl' = 'déguisement d'écolière dévergondée'


----------



## Negg

It's "she" lol


----------



## cyb

my contribution :
*pétasse*


----------



## edwingill

how about de souillon


----------



## EmmaPeel

The Servant said:
			
		

> D'après ce que je comprends il s'agit là de tenues *coquines, cochonnes* ou *sexy*.
> Un auteur plus "coincé" les qualifierait sans doute de tenues *de salope*...


 
Je soutiens the Servant  
Je crois que c'est ainsi que l'on les nomme couramment dans les boutiques de déguisement. Moi, en tout cas 
*Dévergondée* est assez usuel et colle bien au contexte aussi


----------



## EmmaPeel

edwingill said:
			
		

> how about de souillon


It doesn't fit because it means dirty (=sale) in French but not with the sexual meaning.


----------



## languagemaster140

Did you ever look at the insultmonger.com website by chance. I'm not trying to lead you to a bad place, but hey, if you have to research, it's still helpful for the bad words too!

languagemaster140


----------



## semiller

I was told that "a slut" would be translated as "une pétrasse."  What do you native speakers think?


----------



## cyb

pétasse, sounds good for me


----------



## Negg

pétasse ça passerait pas trop bien ici, c'est plutot une insulte qu'on lance à une fille. When you're talking to someone you can say 'petasse!' like you'd say in english 'slut!' 
But here, dévergondée, coquine, .. or if the author dare "version salope" (lil bit rude) are the best.


----------



## zam

Definitely NOT 'pétasse' as it's too vulgar for starters and has no or little sexual connotation (and whereas 'slut/slutty' are v. sexually connoted ('une chaudasse'/'fille facile' etc.). 'dévergondée/débauchée/coquine/cochonne' IMO are the best options here to use with the various costumes.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

*QUOTE (Zam) : "pétasse has no or little sexual connotation"*

_The ATILF dictionary (and incidentally I) disagree :_

_Pétasse_
_Argot_ ou _vulgaire. _[Employé le plus souvent comme injure] Prostituée débutante ou occasionnelle, femme facile.


----------



## zam

Not in modern French it hasn't (une pétasse= une grognasse, etc. just generally a very unsavoury, dragon-like, rude, crabby woman with a big attitude problem to boot. Semantically its content is: 5 % sexual/slut 95% 'cow'. 
Too vulgar anyway here.


----------



## Jessila

maybe I'm mistaken but when I hear "slut", I understand it to be closer to "bitch" than to "whore", isn't it ?

"pétasse" or "pute" is synonym to "whore" and therefore sounds unappropriate to me.


----------



## cyb

pétasse and pute are not synonim at all.
tu es habillé comme une pétasse, passe beaucoup mieux que tu es habillé comme une pute, même au second degrès =)


----------



## Jessila

je sais bien que comme zam l'a dit, en "français moderne"... "pétasse" est connoté différement de son sens originel... mais bon à l'origine pute et pétasse c'était exactement la même chose, si ce n'est que le suffixe en "asse" tend à montrer que le deuxième était même plus insultant et/ou péjoratif que le premier...

mais ça ne répond pas à la nuance de ma question... ^^
il me semble que "slut" est plus proche de "bitch" que de "whore", non ?...


----------



## cyb

"slut" je l'aurai plus vu plus proche de salope, chaudasse, racoleuse... plutot que pute ... ça reste mon sentiment, et finallement ça se joue a quelques nuances près.


----------



## zam

I think you're both right in a way ! In BE, 'slut' is one notch down from 'whore', more on a par with 'slapper', 'scrubber', etc. Anyway, shall we move on to pastures greener and newer folks ?


----------



## willowufgood

edwingill said:


> I am not sure that slutty exists in English.It may have appeared in your text but it is incorrect usage. I think the right word is sluttish which translates in French as dévergondé which also means promiscuous



Maybe it's not a correct usage.But I often ear "slutty" in a lot of movies.
For example: in Joe Pesci's mouth in _Goodfellas  / _In Sean W. Scott's mouth in _American Pie _


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

adina said:


> "In the window there were racks of costumes in cheap, shiny polyester: a slutty nurse, a slutty maid, a slutty cat, a slutty Dorothy from _The Wizard of Oz, _a slutty Catholic schoolgirl in homage to early Britney. "


*
Dans la vitrine, il y avait des rangées de cintres portant des costumes  cheap en polyester bien brillant : infirmière chaudasse, soubrette, catwoman délurée, Dorothy du Magicien D’Oz délurée, et uniforme d’écolière catholique délurée en hommage à Britney Spears.*


----------



## Hildy1

Google Images gives about the same things for "sexy halloween costumes" and "slutty halloween costumes" (quotation marks not needed). You might take a look and then think how you would describe them.

Added: Oops, sorry, I see you are an English speaker. My suggestion would be useful only to someone whose language is not English.


----------

